# Which composers haunt your dreams?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a simple question. What composers haunt your dreams? Not ones that you like, but the ones that affect you very very deeply, either their entire body of work or just a piece of music? An example: For me Parsifal will always haunt my dreams because of just how it affected me on first listen. I'm talking something so very profound that maybe you couldn't do anything else for an hour after you finished because you were still thinking about the work. That kind of thing.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sibelius is the closest I can think of. Such emotional music for me. Also Corelli's Chistmas Concerto has deep meaning for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

if its a bad dream - this one...........


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I doubt I have had dreams about classical composers although I am working hard to have better dream recall. I know I once had a dream about metal icon Tony Iommi. In the dream he was far scarier than he likely is in real life. May he recover fully from his current battle with lymphoma.

As for pieces I have to think about for a long time afterward, these vary. On one occasion a piece may impact me in a debilitating way leaving me in a kind of dream state as you describe, as if I had heard the Siren's sing and would give anything to crash on their rocks. The next time it may have little or none of the same effect on me. I wish I knew why this is so.

Pieces that have done this sporadically or only once in the past are:

Beethoven's 9th (well of course!)
Vaughan-Williams -Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7)
Ligeti - Requiem and Lux Aeterna
Turina - Piano Trio in F
R. Strauss - Death and Transfiguration
Probably several others. They are all usually one shot stupor inducers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't ever remember dreaming about any particular classical music or composers but I did dream once about seeing Emerson Lake & Palmer play as a chamber trio - Emerson was on flute, Lake was on cello but can't remember what Palmer was playing. The group were partitioned from each other. I distinctly remember Emerson, who was in the centre, having his back to the audience and was wearing a purple velvet frock coat. The really weird bit was when my chair suddenly zoomed down from the back of the theatre to the front, entered a kind of electric Scalextric groove in the ground and then involuntarily took me backstage and then dumped me outside in what looked like the grounds of a stately home where lots of people were standing around. God knows what Freud would have made of it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Manok said:


> It's a simple question. What composers haunt your dreams? ...


Stockhausen, Xenakis, Cage etc. etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Stockhausen, Xenakis, Cage etc. etc.


At least they do something for you ...................


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Sibelius symphony 2 
Mendelssohn "Song Without Words" (I don't know how many times in one night I listened to this)
Wieniawski "Legende" 
Saint-Saens "Allegro Appassionato"


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*This* guy made my nightmares.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> *This* guy made my nightmares.


Damn, you must be having great nightmares then!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Stockhausen, Xenakis, Cage etc. etc.


If dreams meant nightmares.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's ridiculous and some people must have a problem.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Strangely no composer or his music comes to my dreams or nightmares!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Usually if I hear music in my dreams, it's because I'm dreaming of hard, conceptual music, fragmented movements that I wake up and think are by formidable chaps like Mahler or Dvorak. Music I desire to know but am mostly unfamiliar with...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've met Mahler, Leonard Bernstein and Herbert von Karajan in my dreams. Herbie is the most interesting of them by far! He's very strange and funny!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

While I love the notion of a music haunting my dreams, none really does. One composer that repeatedly places me in a dreamlike state, however, is Rachmaninov. I tend to get into just about any music very deeply so this can be true for just about any composer and thousands upon thousands of songs.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

jani said:


> Damn, you must be having great nightmares then!


Actually, its the opposite.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I "know" a lot of music, and my dreams often have musical soundtracks. Usually I'm unaware of them until I wake up with something running through my head. Don't know any that particularly predominate -- but I do remember a weird dream once where I was rehearsing an orchestra in the Benedictus of Missa Solemnis. It's in 12/8 and in my dream I was informing the players that I would conduct in a broad four, but the concertmaster came up to me and insisted that I had to beat out twelve beats to the measure!


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

No composers have haunted my dreams...teachers have haunted my dreams lol. Tchaikovsky has gotten me really emotional though. I think I replayed his Nocturne in C sharp minor thirty some times one night.


----------

